# 1st show any1 going on the 7/1/12



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello there,
This is my 1st post, all tho i have been reading for months.
I,m entering my 1st show, at stratford upon avon, colourpoint cat club.
Just wondering if anyone from here is going, or any tips for the bathing and stud tail.
Thanks Lisa:biggrin:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Not going but my tips for a bath are to have two people if possible. If you can't use a showerhead use a jug in a sink. Oh and use Goop for stud tail...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there, Lisa

I'm going to that show and am ahppy to help you in whatever way you need. Perhaps give me a call and I can talk things through with you? Is this your first show? If so,I'm happy to meet you on the morning, help you set p, then talk you through the rest of the day. The CCC committee are lovely and the show is small, so a nice one to start off with. Either drop me a private message or find my contact details through the Moonspun website and I'll do what I can.

Goop is the best thing for stud tail, but if you have none, then go and buy some original fairy liquid. Wet the coat right down to the roots, then apply the fairy and leave to sit for about a minute. Then rinse like crazy. Works well for me for grease. Where do you live though? I bought some goop a few weeks ago that I could let you have some of if you're close. Could also help you wash the cat or cats. Have you got all the right shampoos etc?


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello,
Thanks for your replys, yes its my 1st show, but i have been to 2 just for a look round. I live in North london, so its about 2hr drive.
Right bath time... lol I have goop, so thats a good start, then i got some wahl showman shampoo, all systems 3-d spray. 
I hope these are ok... got all my whites apart from the D drinking bowl, going to the pet shop this week.
I have tried fairy on my boys tail before, but still drys greasy looking, so i'm hoping the goop will work.
Thank you for your offer of help, but i guessing you live up that way.
I'm taking 2 cats my boy, who is just over 2 and my girl who is just over 9 months.
I really excited, my friends and family are so fed up hearing about it. lol
I know you have to clip the claws, i might start doing 1 paw a day...
My boy is used to bath and blow dry but the girl hasn't have a bath yet....
Oh its nice to talk to someone who is going. :biggrin:
I'll look up your details later, got to get some house work done now.. 
thanks lisa


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We wont be at this show but good luck to you and have a fabulous day.............Chris:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lisa, I live in Oxford, so a little bit away from you. Do you have a texturiser shampoo or spray? I presume that's what the 3D stuff is. I know my lot didn't get on with Wahl, but every cat's coat is different so you'll need to experiment until you find something that works. My show bath consists of washing with three different products, so the process can be quite intensive. Have you been taught how to groom your cat to maximise the coat? Who is your breeder? Have they offered any help?

As I say, I'm more than willing to help you on the day as I can show you things like grooming etc then. Claws do need to be clipped before the show. I always do mine on that morning or the night before. Also make sure that eyes and ears are clean otherwise they may not get past vetting in. Don't forget the vaccination cards either.

Anyway, I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is this for any breed? 
Was wondering what type of coat those instructions apply to.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

As I mentioned, each cats' coat is unique, so it's difficult to give exact instructions. I show Persians, so coat preparation is very intense. For your British (if my memory isn't crap as usual, it is British you have, isn't it?) I'd still suggest de-greasing with Fairy or Goop, then using a shampoo designed for whatever colour your cat is, then a texturiser if the coat isn't full, or a conditioner if you need the coat to be soft, silkie and less full. There's a lot in the grooming too though, as even the best bath counts for nothing if the grooming isn't right.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Carly


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

No, for a British I wouldn't recommend bathing at all unless it is a dry bran bath - the coat needs to be "crisp", not soft, unlike the Persians and my own Selkirks, where the coats do need to be soft.


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello everyone.
Thanks for all your replys
I have colour point persians, my girls breeder is Gina from Ashaneeka. Very nice has told me loads, My boys breeder is Kevin & Marc from Brontti, very nice too...
I think you blow dry the hair in the opposite way with a slicker brush, am i right? 
Well i just try my best, i can only get better lol....
Look forward to meeting you there Carly, The 3 D is a volumizing spray. 
Hope thats right.
Lisa x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there, Lisa

Are they pets or are you planning to breed from them?

Ok, when you're drying, this is what I do. I give the cat 5-10 minutes in a towel, or however long they tolerate. I do their eyes and ears then as it's the perfect time. I use a strong hair dryer that almost blows the coat against the grain on a cool setting, and while I'm drying, I use a metal comb to lift the hair against the grain and up. This gives the coat body. You need to make sure the Persian is absolutely dry, not damp at all, otherwise the hair round the pantaloons and the armpits will curl, and the judges will comment on this. You also need to be bathing your cats today. Ideally, I've found that it's best to do it on the Monday before a show as it gives the coat time to settle then.

And see, Jo? That's what I get for thinking I know something about British! Thanks, Carol. Do you know how they get rid of the likes of stud tail for shows then?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

No expert, Carly,  just what I have picked up through showing in the section, albeit with one of those strange longhaired curly things - that we DO like to leave damp to dry naturally to make the most of the curls LOL.

Re stud tail, complete novices only one we ever had entire after 6 months was black and was neutered at 14 months LOL. I have seen it on many forums and everyone seems to have their own preferred "formula" - like people do with eye stains. Guess it's whatever works for your cat - Goop, Fairy liquid, even heard of people using Swarfega though not sure I'd like to!

Carol


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello, I just finished the bath and blow dry for my girl, started at 9.30 3hrs later lol, didn't think it would be so hard to dry her.
She was very good, but did get fed up after an hour.
I'm so disappointed  i thought se would come out all fluffy, her coat is very soft and her tail is lovely, but she still feels damp to touch, all tho she looks dry. Just letting her have a rest then gonna try more drying, i have noticed she has small mats under arm pits, she not letting me get to them easy, i dont want her to have bald patch.
Will the jugdes feel under there arm pits?
Right i better get back to it.
Thanks again x


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Very quick update, 1/2 hrs after more drying and she looks better, and managed to get out most of the little mats under the arm pits, so i'm off to bed happy.
Night


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

1.22am, that's dedication for you - best of luck to you both on Saturday. We're at Stoneleigh, I can't wait.

:biggrin:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Lis

You should really always groom them before bathing, as water makes knots worse. For a show cat, it's a better idea to groom them often enough that they never develop the mats in the first place as they're so difficult to remove, and bald patches don't go down well with judges. You may get a few remarks on your presentation, but if it's only a few mats, then they shouldn't be too harsh. Lisa, what's the best way to find you on the day to help you get set up?

Carol, stop! You're making me jealous! i still want the chance to have a cuddle of those big curly monsters of yours...


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Alaska - try to find me to say hello at Stoneleigh!

Carly - one day we may get to the same show LOL, if I had realised you were at the Supreme you could have had a cuddle of the bestest cuddle monster of them all, Joshy  He has cuddles pre booked before most shows these days LOL - just ask Chinablue


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Excuse me while I swoon! Well, if all else fails, I'll be sure to come to the Supreme again next year. Ah, only 11 more months to go!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm Excited following this thread as in my first show in a few weeks. I want to wish you all the best for Saturday x


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So.... How did it all go??


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Alaska - try to find me to say hello at Stoneleigh!
> 
> Carly - one day we may get to the same show LOL, if I had realised you were at the Supreme you could have had a cuddle of the bestest cuddle monster of them all, Joshy  He has cuddles pre booked before most shows these days LOL - just ask Chinablue


Wouldn't like to make anyone jealous (well I would actually) but I had a MEGA MEGA cuddle with Joshy on Saturday. That boy is just an armful of cuddlesome curls! He is just gorgeous.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Wouldn't like to make anyone jealous (well I would actually) but I had a MEGA MEGA cuddle with Joshy on Saturday. That boy is just an armful of cuddlesome curls! He is just gorgeous.


What a lovely thing to say , I think he enjoyed it too, you are welcome any time 

Will post a pic later but he had an amazing day, Imperial Grand Master Cat certificate and BOB in both shows, all 1sts and 2nds in sides and Best in Show pedigree pet in the Rex show, soooo proud of our cuddly lad


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wouldn't like to make anyone jealous? Well, sorry, but you haven't succeeded! That cuddle monster is mine as soon as I can get within arms reach! I've been waiting a good six months now just to have a snuggle with a Selkirk.

It didn't go great for me Saturday. Tia came second in her open, but she was beaten by the best opposite sex cat, so that made me feel less grotty. Millie had her first place withheld, apparently she isn't typey enough which I sort of know already, but the fact that she's six months and going through the teenaged everything in the wrong place stage doesn't help her either. She needs to do a fair bit of filling out to make me happy though. Watch this space.


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I had a excellent day, cant wait to do it again, my girl got a red card day, and her 1st cc
My boy got 3 1st and a 2nd and got his 1st cc
I learn't a lot more about how to fluff the coat, by the way you brush it.
Also my boys coat looks better today than it did on the day of the show it has lightened up and gone more fluffy, so bath 3 days before show.
It was nice to meet you carly, thanks for the tips. 
Lisa x


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

That's a difficult stage in any cat, but I imagine a lanky and leggy teenager is not as desirable in a Persian than say a Siamese, so I'm sure she'll grow into success as she gets older. You have to have the bad days to make the good days worth so much more I suppose, I hope you have a better day next time out.

I had a brilliant day, my Snowshoe stud got BOB and had a red card day in the Short haired Cat Society show and was beaten by the BIS adult in the Snowshoe Cat Society Show. Plus my daughters black and white Moggie won BIS HHP for both shows - though I'm still waiting for them to tell us there's been a huge mistake - they're not getting the Rosette back though!! 

I stalked the Curly coated cats a few times but it was so busy and we had 4 cats there so I missed a cuddle - plus didn't know who I was looking for - really well done Carol.

Katy


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Mega congrats on Liquorish's wins, he was lovely! If I had known it was you I'd have let you have a cuddle of Joshy, he was only 3 pens away!

OK, the boy himself, looking, as ever, totally fed up and less than impressed but that's just his face, LOL, he loves it really and is always so laid back and purry 



















Carol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done to you all. 

Katy, your moggie was lovely and held his own amongst all the other cats, pedigree or not! He seemed very chilled.

Carly87 - I am sure the next show will go better; we have all been there - having great show days and disappointing ones; though yours, without a doubt, would have been considerably brightened up by a Joshy cuddle!! (Not that I am rubbing it in at all!)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Alaskacat said:


> That's a difficult stage in any cat, but I imagine a lanky and leggy teenager is not as desirable in a Persian than say a Siamese, so I'm sure she'll grow into success as she gets older. You have to have the bad days to make the good days worth so much more I suppose, I hope you have a better day next time out.
> 
> I had a brilliant day, my Snowshoe stud got BOB and had a red card day in the Short haired Cat Society show and was beaten by the BIS adult in the Snowshoe Cat Society Show. Plus my daughters black and white Moggie won BIS HHP for both shows - though I'm still waiting for them to tell us there's been a huge mistake - they're not getting the Rosette back though!!
> 
> ...


Weldone, I saw your Moggie I loved him.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I just hope she does grow out of it! I mean, I know her mum isn't all that typey, but let's just hope Millie improves on that, if even only a smidge!

Lisa, your boy is gorgeous. If I could have fitted him in my handbag and pinched him, I would have done! He's a gorgeous big lad, and as I said at the show, well done on your red card day too! Can't wait to see the judge reports, although i shall skip over my section rather swiftly I think!

Just let me know if I can be any more help. Have you decided if you're going to the Croydon yet?

Carol, you won't be there, will you? Or will anyone with a Selkirk? I'm getting desperate here! I need my cuddle!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sorry Carly, Croyden a bit far for me but I will ask around for you . I am Midlands way for the next two shows then up north until May when I may be back in the Midlands but then staying up here in June.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry Carly am showing this weekend so mine won't be about and then TICA until May when I hope to show my two new girls for CCs before they have kittens ....

Not sure where yet as depends on who judges are!

Congrats to all the winners at the weekend and commiserations for those whose days didn't fare so well x


----------

